# Ultra Strobe install



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

My guys love their job! Especially when money is no object. Here's the link to veiw the video!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

damn nice work......lots of ramdom amber going on there..

whats the inside look like?...


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I have bee to your shop before!! I bought mounting brackets for a fed. sig tir3 style light. Didnt know you guys were on plow site lol.
Btw, I found out about you guys through the buss. cards you had out at ralph helm inc.. Dont know if you care but I always like to know how/where people hear about my company.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you guys off Pyott Rd ? I used to get saltwater tank supplies next door to you i think .
Always wanted to stop but I was never there when you were open.

BJ


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dang, thats alot of lights, looks real good man.


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

campkd6;843554 said:


> Are you guys off Pyott Rd ? I used to get saltwater tank supplies next door to you i think .
> Always wanted to stop but I was never there when you were open.
> 
> BJ


Yes we are on Pyott @ 930 Pyott Rd Unit 106 Crystal Lake open Mon-Fri 8am to 5pm


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hands down great work. Did matty install those ?


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

WilliamOak;843469 said:


> I have bee to your shop before!! I bought mounting brackets for a fed. sig tir3 style light. Didnt know you guys were on plow site lol.
> Btw, I found out about you guys through the buss. cards you had out at ralph helm inc.. Dont know if you care but I always like to know how/where people hear about my company.


Thanks for the info its always good to find out where people hear about us.


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;843562 said:


> dang, thats alot of lights, looks real good man.


Thank you we appreciate the compliment


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

Dissociative;843373 said:


> damn nice work......lots of ramdom amber going on there..
> 
> whats the inside look like?...


we used the factory supplied Ford Aux. switches and on the back of the Viper EXT's on the inside back window we padded and vinyled the back of them .


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Do the vipers get in the way of the rear sliding window opening or are they far enough offset?


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

WilliamOak;844603 said:


> Do the vipers get in the way of the rear sliding window opening or are they far enough offset?


No ,we fabricate our own brackets that go up behind the headliner to mount to the metal of the roof which give it room for the sliding rear window and also so they do not rattle against the window


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

*Professional work every time!!!!!!!!!!*

Most of you know me not to mix words. If I have an opinoin I well post it. No different in this case!

I have been having lights installed by Ultra Strobe since 2001. Rob and his staff has seen every truck I own and they are the only ones that I trust to do this type of work on my trucks. They have consoles, lap top mounts and just about anything you need made custom for your vehicle. Not something hacked made to work.

One of the most important things to me is when lights are installed they get installed the way I WANT them not the easiest way for the installer. Secondly, I DO NOT want to be spending my time back and forth to the installed to be fixing wiring problems.

ULTRA STROBE is the only place I will leave my truck and not have to babbysit it to be sure it gets done right. I NEVER have to return after an install unless there is a light that has gone out (with LEDs this hardly happens). Their install is 100% perfect EVERYTIME. They put lights exactly where I want them no matter how crazy the location or number of lights.

The entire staff in this shop knows how to get the job done right and they are up to speed on what is curent in the industry NOT just what is in stock so they can sell you something RIGHT NOW.

This is a proffessional shop for lighting installs with cerfitied installers not some guy in a garage or someone esles shop doing it as a hobby while people in the background are drinking beer and taking a nap on the community couch.

I buy NEW trucks and within days my trucks are getting lights installed. I want professional work done and these guys are the only people I would ever let run any kinds of wires anywhere on my truck,

Well worth the price, the drive where ever you might be coming from and by far the best service.

Ron G.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

4evergreenlawns;845646 said:


> some guy in a garage or someone esles shop doing it as a hobby while people in the background are drinking beer and taking a nap on the community couch.
> 
> Ron G.


UMM...have you been spying on me??....LOL :laughing::laughing::laughing:

at least i drink beer with the people in the background when i install...

sounds like a real nice operation they got going...makes me want to work there..i'd kill to be in a real shop with the cool stuff to do work like that.

ULTRA....can you post some more pics...this padding and vinyl intrigues me.


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Dissociative;846158 said:


> sounds like a real nice operation they got going...makes me want to work there..i'd kill to be in a real shop with the cool stuff to do work like that.


Funny.. doesnt that truck look like mine?  Hell the lights are in the same spot you pointed out on my truck. I just wish I had the money to do it all. I grabbed a whelen mini lightbar for this year.. need to make some money so I can do the setup I really want!


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

BTW.. This looks really good. Course now I have to change what I want since this truck looks just like mine!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Just had this lightbar, Impax, and switches installed by Ultra Strobe


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

.....


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

....


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Very nice, I especially like the ones along the running boards.


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

I love the lights along the running boards! Very creative!! I want those on mine now!! haha


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

firedawg1983;853676 said:


> I love the lights along the running boards! Very creative!! I want those on mine now!! haha


easy to do


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you 
We take alot of pride in our work and people like you make it worth it. If you ever need any help feel free to give us a call and any of our Techs. will be happy to help you out.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

George the lights on the running boards will be the next ones for my truck except i want clear and amber on the truck...... Ultra those switches are crooked on 4evergreens truck  ...... however the setup looks great


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

dfdsuperduty;856020 said:


> George the lights on the running boards will be the next ones for my truck except i want clear and amber on the truck...... Ultra those switches are crooked on 4evergreens truck  ...... however the setup looks great


We milled the hole a little big but its just a little but that happens sometime when you mill somthing by using just your eyes.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

dfdsuperduty;856020 said:


> Ultra those switches are crooked on 4evergreens truck  ...... however the setup looks great


I noticed that too,   which is why I usually go with these switches, they only need a hole drilled, the tolerance for snap-in switches are really tight. 









A solution would be pre-milled alum (or plastic) plates for those switches, then you can just cut out one rectangle on the vehicle, and epoxy, screw, or rivit the plate in place and have it look super-clean.


----------

